# can some one ID this huffy



## freddy (May 31, 2017)

*pick up a huffy*
need help year n model
found numbers on head tube HC7686800
NUMBERS ON BOTTOM BRACKET 80646HUFFY23686

THANKS


----------



## bairdco (Jun 4, 2017)

I can't tell you the model, but it's worth almost as much as the innertubes in that schwinn speedster you got hiding in the back. 

If the seat is a kashimax, that's the only part worth anything.

Low grade dept. store bmx.


----------



## freddy (Jun 6, 2017)

I was hoping it was a 
*Huffy Stu Thomsen*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 6, 2017)

@37fleetwood


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Handlebars and seat lead me to think it is more than a Department store bike does that sticker on the seat tube indicate it is USA made?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm leaning toward the Stu Thomsen model, nice find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

Another theory is that it was assembled after Stu left the Huffy team and they continued to build the same basic bike using up all of the parts they had in inventory without the "Huffy Racing" stickers? Really good post on the BMX Museum site by Stu himself talking about the Huffy bikes and the racing contract he had with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

Joe Kid on a Stingray!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

